# Segal's Newest Movie Preview MUST SEE!



## MA-Caver (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, the guy *does* have a sense of humor. :uhyeah: 
Segal is... Cockpuncher!
[yt]9QCfy30w6o8[/yt]
I don't think you got the balls.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2008)

:eye-popping: Is that for real!!!!


----------



## marlon (Jun 2, 2008)

comes out tomorrow on DVD...i can't wait

the onion movie


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 2, 2008)

I just GOTTA see that one! My wife is going to just moan! hehehe


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok cockpuncher what a title.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah, felt a little bit embarrassed when I watched the clip at work and the sound was a little bit up when they said the title.


----------



## Jai (Jun 3, 2008)

lol my wife said you are NOT getting this movie. Makes me want to pick it up even more.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 3, 2008)

Well it looks like a winner...... I think.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 3, 2008)

I wonder if the movie will be like the old "Kentucky Fried Movie" where it is a bunch of short skits etc.

Does anyone know?


----------



## Archangel M (Jun 3, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well it looks like a winner...... I think.


 

Or a weiner...dontcha think?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 3, 2008)

LOL! What's the real story on this?, Ah as suggested, it'e The Onion Movie!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 3, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> I wonder if the movie will be like the old "Kentucky Fried Movie" where it is a bunch of short skits etc.
> 
> Does anyone know?



From the preview it seems to be one continuous story about a young guy who gets BTG's throughout his life... a brutal comedy to say the least. But then anything with Segal in it lately is bound to be brutal. 

Seems to me the man is probably doing an image upgrade. Not surprising since he has a reputation of beating up one of the most beautiful women on the planet, lost my (and many others I suspect) respect upon hearing that story. And somehow... we weren't all that surprised to hear it. Least I wasn't. Disappointed but not surprised.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I  thought it was Van Damme who beat women and Seagal who had ties to the CIA/FBI/KGB/GSG9 etc, etc?  Wild.  Hollywood types never surprise me anymore.  Seagal's aikido, though, regardless of what you think of him as an actor or even as an individual is freakin' awesome!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 3, 2008)

Is it a full movie or a mini-movie within the Onion movie?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2008)

I ordered it and it arrived today. It is not a good movie, though it certainly has funny skits within it, and there isn't a huge amount of Steveal Seagal beyond the trailer shown here and one other sequence, but what there was of him _was _funny.


----------

